# Trimec with End Hose Sprayer



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The hose end sprayer instructions should have come with a conversion chart for equivalent concentration? Hope you did not rip it off and toss it? It may have been disguised as a tiny 2" or so square booklet stuck to the neck of the container. 

You might have to search your model number online or call customer support for the mix and syphon rate of your sprayer. Most herbicide packaging should have suggestions for hose end sprayer rates too. Your real nursery, not aproned box store clown, can be helpful too.


----------

